# "le Bidule" What is this ?



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

“Le bidule”

I translated for you, some of the text (with the help of Google translate)
Drawings and photos are visible at this link:
http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/clic.php3?url=Docs/Sante_Bidule.pdf

_*Translation
*_
What's this?
This device can easily adjust the spacing of the router over a fence
previously set, against which the router is guided.

This system allows to fix the fence
without much care for his exact position by
over the groove to, and solve the
Following the precise position of the cutter by
Report this fence
It can also make such a
groove 16 with a cutter of 14 without
have to change the position of the guide between
2 assists, with the certainty of having both
edges of this groove absolutely parallel
which is not always easy
achieved by moving the rule.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Bonjour Daniel:

Ok, this one's a puzzle. Celui c'est une casse-tete.

I can use something like this on my table saw for cutting angles. Je utilise quelque choses comme ca sur mon scie a table pour faire les angles.

It can be used to cut repeated grooves with a router. I would use a template and guide for that. Votre example peut couper les "grooves" repetitif avec une toupie mais je prefer une "template" et guide pour ca.

The use you show doesn't work for me. L'example que vous montrez ne fonctionne pas pour moi. I prefer to just set a fence on an angle. Je prefer de metre une cloture sur une angle.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Santé

I don't get it , why not just move the fence over and not use the jig/fixture most all routers come with a fence that can be used the same way ,,,,


=========



Santé said:


> “Le bidule”
> 
> I translated for you, some of the text (with the help of Google translate)
> Drawings and photos are visible at this link:
> ...


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

For Allthunbs :

No, I think you do not understand.
there is no question of angles.
The router is fixed on "le bidule" and *all that* will slides against a fence placed perpendicular or oblique
The "bidule" adjusts the gap between the fence and the bit. This distance becomes variable.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

For Bob:
yes, near the edges of the stock is ok, but in the midst of the stock it will no longer


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

How about the Micro-fence.
Micro Fence - Precision tools for the discerning craftsman


----------



## MarcoBernardini (Jan 26, 2010)

Neat idea, Santé!
I think an L profile placed "upside down", with the L foot on the top (a "*Γ*", hoping the Unicode will work) can avoid a couple of weldings and add stiffness.

_Idée chouette, Santé!
Je pense qu'un profil à L placé "à l'envers", avec le pied de la L sur le sommet (a "*Γ*", en espérant que l'Unicode travail) peut éviter une couple de soudures et ajouter de la raideur._


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

yes, it should go very well

oui, ça doit aller très bien

Bravo et merci pour la traduction

Bravo and thank you for the translation

Santé


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Or the Micro Dado, Micro Dado Manufacturer exporting direct from Taiwan but I think the point with Daniel's device is that it is cheap to make with little more than a soldering iron, whereas the Microfence is quite a lot of money.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok, I misunderstood the function of the << bidule.>>

Oops, j'ai mal compris la fonctionne du bidule.

En ce cas, je utiliserai un marteau avec quelques petit coups sur le cloture et le precision sera pas mal exact.

In which case, I would use a hammer with some taps on the fence and the precision is pretty well exact.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Quelle horreur !


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> Ok, I misunderstood the function of the << bidule.>>
> 
> Oops, j'ai mal compris la fonctionne du bidule.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, it is also a Microfence :haha:


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> Quelle horreur !


Hey, don't knock it. My "fine adjusting tools" are extremely useful. Rob taught me well.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Foreign languages do bring up problems. My students have difficulty with english as a spoken language. Mention jig and they all want to dance.


----------

